# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  ide چیست؟

## 1485159

ممنون میشم که توضیح بدید......
فقط لطفا زیر دیپلم.....
ممنون.

----------


## jeson_park

سلام دوست عزیز
integrad development enviroment
محیط توسعه مجتمع
منظور نرم افزار های مثل دلفی یا ویژوال استودیو هست که به برنامه نویس این امکان رو میده که در یک محیط همه کار هاشو به راحتی انجام بده

----------


## vcldeveloper

میحطی که شامل ویرایشگر کد به اضافه دیباگر و سایر ابزارهای مورد نیاز برای توسعه نرم افزار باشه را IDE می گویند.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

IDE یک محیط است که تمام آن ابزارهایی که برای تولید یک نرم افزار احتیاج داریم به شکل منظمی کنار یکدیگر قرار میدهد که این ابزارها میتوانند شامل کامپایلر، لینکر، دیباگر (خطایاب) ، مجموعهای از اشیا وابزارهای اضافی باشند. به عبارتی دیگر IDE به ما کمک میکند که بتوانیم برنامه هایمان را سریعتر، راحت تر و با کیفیت بیشتری تولید کنیم.

----------


## computer_soft

تو همه نرم افزار ها هستش؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> تو همه نرم افزار ها هستش؟


بله، معمولاً در کنار تمام کامپایلر های جدید تر وجود دارد و اگر هم وجود نداشته باشد به احتمال زیاد ابزارهایی برای یکپارچه کردن آن با یک محیط برنامه نویسی وجود خواهد داشت. البته سوال شما خیلی کلی است. اگر زبان خاصی مد نظر شما است لطفاً نام آن را بگویید تا حداقل در حد سواد محدود خود بتوانیم راهنماییتان کنیم.

----------


## Delphi 2010

عذر می خوام از همه دوستان
اصل کلمه IDE رو اشتباه نوشتید
Integrated development environment
محیط توسعه مجتمع
ببخشید فقط می خواستم دوستان عزیز کلمه کامل IDE رو اشتباه یاد نگیرن که موجب تمسخر برنامه نویس ها بشه

----------


## Roya.Rashidi

سلام . فرقش با محیط GUI چیه ؟؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
به زبان ساده: IDE برای برنامه نویسه،  GUI برای یوزر.

----------


## jahan3764

> سلام دوست عزیز
> integrad development enviroment
> محیط توسعه مجتمع
> منظور نرم افزار های مثل دلفی یا ویژوال استودیو هست که به برنامه نویس این امکان رو میده که در یک محیط همه کار هاشو به راحتی انجام بده


بسیار عالی تشکر  :تشویق:  :قلب:

----------

